# trout magnets



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

anybody ever use these things on the hooch?
ive seen them in stores for yrs now so I picked up a pk for
giggles. watched a few youtube videos on these things
and they seem to catch fish but what about the hooch?
anybody using these or have experience with them?


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 2, 2017)

Stocked trout love them..


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

any color suggestions? ever tried them on
any other species


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 2, 2017)

I used them for pan fish.  They are the perfect size for bluegill.  I like white or pink,  yellow.  You have to make sure the jig is level.  Sometimes your knot can slip and make the jig inline with the line and it needs to be 90 degrees.   Those little popeye feather jigs work well too.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

popeye jigs?

what size line you using with your magnets?


----------



## kirby999 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bluegill love them . I've had the best luck with the chartreuse/black back, bison , and red/black. 
They work best with the 1/64th jigs they sell with them , but finding a rod that will cast them any distance is the hard part . I use two pound line , it helps . Kirby


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

kirby999 said:


> Bluegill love them . I've had the best luck with the chartreuse/black back, bison , and red/black.
> They work best with the 1/64th jigs they sell with them , but finding a rod that will cast them any distance is the hard part . I use two pound line , it helps . Kirby




ive tried 4lb cant stop the line from breaking at the knot no matter what I try. maybe I'm using the wrong knot?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> ive tried 4lb cant stop the line from breaking at the knot no matter what I try. maybe I'm using the wrong knot?



Use a palomar knot.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Use a palomar knot.




so many knots, so little skills.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2017)

I know the trout in Gatlinburg love them. I'm partial to pink.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> I know the trout in Gatlinburg love them. I'm partial to pink.



ok but what do the trout like though?


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

you guys are using 4 or 6lb test on these magnets?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> so many knots, so little skills.



Learn the palomar, it's the last one you'll ever need once you learn how to tie it properly. That is unless you're one of those guys who uses a different mainline and some kind og leader. 

It's all I use and can count on one finger the number of times I've had problems with the knot itself versus the line chafing or breaking in its own right. And that one time was due to me not cinching it down as well as I know I should have.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

I know that knot. just always trying different knots and get use to using on here and there that I forget what
ones I do know and their names. 

there really is a ton of knots out there these days. 
seems like there are 3 different ones for the job ya need then 4 variations of that same knot lol.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> I know that knot. just always trying different knots and get use to using on here and there that I forget what
> ones I do know and their names.
> 
> there really is a ton of knots out there these days.
> seems like there are 3 different ones for the job ya need then 4 variations of that same knot lol.



That's very true. I like the simplicity and strength of the palomar. I can tie it literally with my eyes closed if the eye of the hook or bait is big enough. That's handy during the winter night bite when the fish are light averse.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2017)

Trout magnets work on pretty much everything. I've caught trout, crappie, various sunfish, creek chubs and even largemouth bass on them. I believe white bass may eat the crappie size ones too. I just wish they came in bigger sizes, because I think hybrids and speckled sea trout would like them too if they were maybe 3-4 inches long. They make specific size and color combinations for trout, panfish, and crappie. They even have a miniature version that goes on a 1/200oz jig head. They work pretty good though. Either drift it with a peg float or jig it vertically and you'll catch fish.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's very true. I like the simplicity and strength of the palomar. I can tie it literally with my eyes closed if the eye of the hook or bait is big enough. That's handy during the winter night bite when the fish are light averse.



I wanna do some night fishing on the hooch wading.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Trout magnets work on pretty much everything. I've caught trout, crappie, various sunfish, creek chubs and even largemouth bass on them. I believe white bass may eat the crappie size ones too. I just wish they came in bigger sizes, because I think hybrids and speckled sea trout would like them too if they were maybe 3-4 inches long. They make specific size and color combinations for trout, panfish, and crappie. They even have a miniature version that goes on a 1/200oz jig head. They work pretty good though. Either drift it with a peg float or jig it vertically and you'll catch fish.




I just bought that little pk you see at Walmart. the one with like the 5 or 6 different colors and they come on their own box. casting these things with any distance is a pain in the 

I wonder if color really makes a big difference on the hooch?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> you guys are using 4 or 6lb test on these magnets?



I use 2-4# and never break it (on fish.)  

Either you got a bad spool of line or something's wrong with your not.

FWIW, I use the Orvis (Becker) knot, but any knot you can tie quickly and well should work.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> ... casting these things with any distance is a pain in the



That's why you shouldn't even consider 6# line, IMO.

For me, 4# is the absolute max.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> I wanna do some night fishing on the hooch wading.



Not sure what part you plan on wading at night but 24 hour fishing is not allowed in some areas...



> Fishing hours on the Chattahoochee River from from Buford dam to Peachtree Creek, the Conasauga River watershed upstream of the Georgia-Tennessee state line, and Smith Creek downstream of Unicoi dam are from 30 minutes before sunrise until 30 minutes after sunset. Night fishing is not allowed.



http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1307


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> I use 2-4# and never break it (on fish.)
> 
> Either you got a bad spool of line or something's wrong with your not.
> 
> FWIW, I use the Orvis (Becker) knot, but any knot you can tie quickly and well should work.



never even heard of that knot. man I bet its a mess
trying to be a boy scout in todays age. lol


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure what part you plan on wading at night but 24 hour fishing is not allowed in some areas...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1307



I didn't know it was allowed anywhere on the hooch.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> That's why you shouldn't even consider 6# line, IMO.
> 
> For me, 4# is the absolute max.




just bought some 4# P line and I already have a small micro lite rod that's almost like a buggy whip. I'm gonna try that. wonder if my 3wt fly rod might work?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> never even heard of that knot.



Very strong and easy to tie.

http://flyfishga.com/becker.htm


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> wonder if my 3wt fly rod might work?



It'll work.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

interesting looking knot. I'm gonna have to practice that one. thanks for the directions on this.


----------



## Burger74 (Mar 2, 2017)

Check out the trout magnets facebook page or website. They have a rod and reel combo that is perfect for throwing these with their SOS 2lb line, you can get some real distance out of them. My favorite color is the one that the fish eat (lol) get the multi color pack, comes in a hard box and just change the colors to see what they want. I have caught everythin from trout, gills, LM bass, crappie to even catfish on them. Just make sure they are flat in the water, you can move the knot on the eye of the hook to help keep it in place.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

now I really want to try these lol.


----------



## Browniez (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> I wanna do some night fishing on the hooch wading.



You'll catch a fat ticket.

I wish we could fish it at night, I'd kill to mouse it in summer.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> ive tried 4lb cant stop the line from breaking at the knot no matter what I try. maybe I'm using the wrong knot?



Wet the line before you cinch the knot down. Water, spit, whatever.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Browniez said:


> You'll catch a fat ticket.
> 
> I wish we could fish it at night, I'd kill to mouse it in summer.



mouse it?


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Wet the line before you cinch the knot down. Water, spit, whatever.



I usually do but still my knot is weak on those smaller lines.


----------



## riprap (Mar 2, 2017)

I don't think ricksconnected wants to be around that long.

Btw trout magnets are awesome and I tie improved clinch knot.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> I wanna do some night fishing on the hooch wading.



Yeah, listen to the guys quoting regs, when I mentioned the night bite I was talking about up on Lanier.


----------



## Browniez (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> mouse it?



Brows trout love eating mice and shrews at night on topwater.

You can throw top water mouse flies on an 8wt at night on rivers that allow it. We do it on the White River in Arkansas.

Talk about a top water explosion.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> I just bought that little pk you see at Walmart. the one with like the 5 or 6 different colors and they come on their own box. casting these things with any distance is a pain in the
> 
> I wonder if color really makes a big difference on the hooch?



They make a trout magnet line too. About $5. My whole setup is cheap for this technique. I bought a 7ft 6in micro lite rod ($15) a 1000 size spinning reel ($15) and some trout magnet line. I think it's 4lb test. Bought it all on amazon. I use no leader and tie direct to the jig. I can cast this setup about 30ft which is really all you need anyhow. Just let it drift with the current and give it some line, or jig it and deadstick in place without the float.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2017)

Browniez said:


> Brows trout love eating mice and shrews at night on topwater.
> 
> You can throw top water mouse flies on an 8wt at night on rivers that allow it. We do it on the White River in Arkansas.
> 
> Talk about a top water explosion.





Speaking of that, I'm in the market for another fly combo. I have an 8wt with floating line for bass bugs but I want a 9wt with sink tip line for my bigger streamers. I found a rod, but can't find a matching reel. Can I use a 8/wt reel on a 9wt rod?


----------



## Browniez (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Speaking of that, I'm in the market for another fly combo. I have an 8wt with floating line for bass bugs but I want a 9wt with sink tip line for my bigger streamers. I found a rod, but can't find a matching reel. Can I use a 8/wt reel on a 9wt rod?



How big a streamers are you throwing? Unless they are triple articulated in the 9 to 10 inch range you should be good with the 8 wt. I throw 7 and 8 inch patterns fine with my 8.

The balance might be a touch off off but I see no reason why you couldn't use an 8wt reel. 

That'd be a good redfish setup too. Maybe get a saltwater grade 9wt reel.


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 2, 2017)

I use 4 lb line for my trout magnets.  Make sure you set and check the drag (light with give) I use them only for pan fish - not trout.  When I target trout in the hooch,  I use 6-8 lb line on spinning gear and throw jerkbaits and panther martins.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

jocko755 said:


> I use 6-8 lb line on spinning gear and throw jerkbaits



And we've got a winner!


----------



## Browniez (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we've got a winner!



Yes indeed, yes indeed.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> I wonder if color really makes a big difference on the hooch?


Yes. It can, and does. There are some colors that work day in, day out, but sometimes you can really kill them with something off the wall. One of my best day's below Buford Dam involved a hot pink body w/ gold blade spinner. Trout are primarily a sight feeder, and sometimes, just giving them big, easy target can be enough to get them going.

I'll always have my more sensible "stand-by" lures, but it can definitely pay off to show them something nontraditional from time to time.


jocko755 said:


> When I target trout in the hooch,  I use 6-8 lb line on spinning gear and throw jerkbaits.


Just because you do it, doesn't mean you have to tell everyone!


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

jocko755 said:


> I use 4 lb line for my trout magnets.  Make sure you set and check the drag (light with give) I use them only for pan fish - not trout.  When I target trout in the hooch,  I use 6-8 lb line on spinning gear and throw jerkbaits and panther martins.




dang straight!


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Coenen said:


> I'll always have my more sensible "stand-by" lures, but it can definitely pay off to show them something nontraditional from time to time.
> Just because you do it, doesn't mean you have to tell everyone!



I agree 110%
sometimes something different is enough to have one of those days you will be telling for the rest of your life.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

riprap said:


> I don't think ricksconnected wants to be around that long.
> 
> Btw trout magnets are awesome and I tie improved clinch knot.




lol. love ole Jackie.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Speaking of that, I'm in the market for another fly combo. I have an 8wt with floating line for bass bugs but I want a 9wt with sink tip line for my bigger streamers. I found a rod, but can't find a matching reel. Can I use a 8/wt reel on a 9wt rod?




the thought has always been you can go one size up or down from your rod WT. 

if you have a 8wt, you can use a 7-9 often enough.
there are a few factors involved but anything more or less
than that its best to buy a matching set at that point.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

you guys using 4lb or less....... do you use a backing to keep from filling up your spool with so much of the smaller line?
line takes on memory and with those small spools I'm sure it doesn't take long to go through a spool due to memory.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> I agree 110%
> sometimes something different is enough to have one of those days you will be telling for the rest of your life.



And a good start to that "day" would start with a big jerkbait in the Hooch!


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

how big is big for the hooch? 
I have them up to about 10in in length. 
for salt water yes but..........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> how big is big for the hooch?
> I have them up to about 10in in length.
> for salt water yes but..........



Does this answer your question?


----------



## Browniez (Mar 2, 2017)

My avatar ate a size 24 midge


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Does this answer your question?



beautiful catch bro. that's just sweet right there.
how deep were you fishing for that guy?


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Browniez said:


> My avatar ate a size 24 midge




holly smokes! how many of them?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

Browniez said:


> My avatar ate a size 24 midge



LIAR!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

Browniez said:


> My avatar ate a size 24 midge



Although, it's funny you say midge cause when I did the shock study with the DNR on the Hooch every single brown we pumped stomachs on had midges..


----------



## NGPhoenix (Mar 2, 2017)

http://www.animatedknots.com/usesfi...png&Website=www.animatedknots.com#ScrollPoint


----------



## Browniez (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Although, it's funny you say midge cause when I did the shock study with the DNR on the Hooch every single brown we pumped stomachs on had midges..



They always do. I think those big boys can just filter feed midges like a riverine whale shark LOL!

This is that interesting time of year your can catch a big one on stonefly patterns too. 

I've caught big ones on plastics up to 10 inches, and on deps 250's which come in around 10 inches. You've just got to be willing to throw for 100 or so hours without a bite, but the payoff is worth it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

Browniez said:


> They always do. I think those big boys can just filter feed midges like a riverine whale shark LOL!
> 
> This is that interesting time of year your can catch a big one on stonefly patterns too.
> 
> I've caught big ones on plastics up to 10 inches, and on deps 250's which come in around 10 inches. You've just got to be willing to throw for 100 or so hours without a bite, but the payoff is worth it.



And many days of skunks but like you said that one fish will make it worth your troubles.

I've had 2 over 27inches come off the Hooch and that was over a span of a few years.. In that same time period I couldn't tell you how many over 18 inches I've caught (and they ALWAYS go back in the water).. #1 rule in my boat. If you want to keep fish I'll load you up with rainbows but all browns go back!

Problem for me this time of year is I chase so many other varieties of fish.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

any of you guys ever go up to lake Burton and try you luck at lake trout?


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

NGPhoenix said:


> http://www.animatedknots.com/usesfi...png&Website=www.animatedknots.com#ScrollPoint




these sites are great. just about every knot ya want. there are some missing but they will get ya there for the most part indeed.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 2, 2017)

Not positive but I believe you can fish the hooch at night below what they classify as trout water, or you used to be able to.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

I cant find anything on this topic actually.
(night fishing the hooch)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> any of you guys ever go up to lake Burton and try you luck at lake trout?



Yes. Drag blue back herring.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

wildcat creek area?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure what part you plan on wading at night but 24 hour fishing is not allowed in some areas...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1307



Here is the info on when and where you can fish on the Hooch after sunset.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> wildcat creek area?



Good place to start!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> wildcat creek area?



You'll want a boat..


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 2, 2017)

Me and my boy fished Smith creek a few years back in late December and slayed the trout on a # 4 gold hook,BB for weight and yellow trout worm rigged wacky style.We caught about 20 a piece.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You'll want a boat..



kayak maybe???


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2017)

Browniez said:


> How big a streamers are you throwing? Unless they are triple articulated in the 9 to 10 inch range you should be good with the 8 wt. I throw 7 and 8 inch patterns fine with my 8.
> 
> The balance might be a touch off off but I see no reason why you couldn't use an 8wt reel.
> 
> That'd be a good redfish setup too. Maybe get a saltwater grade 9wt reel.


Good to know. Not really using any flies bigger than those with maybe a 3/0 hook. I wanted the 9wt for striper, saltwater, and big bass flies. I've kind of got it all down now though. Just wasn't sure if a 9wt was overkill. Thought it would make throwing a 3/0 clouser minnow easier.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh yeah, another thing about trout magnets. Make sure that they lay perfectly STRAIGHT. Without that horizontal presentation, they don't work nearly as well, especially if you drift them. 

Also, use scent to get more bites. Megastrike, liquid mayhem, Kick n' Bass/Kick n' Crappie, they all work. I'll probably never fish anything without those again. I had bass hit them and spit them out, then rub Megastrike on them on the next cast and then watched the same bass pick it up and swim off with it. Opened the bail and watched him chew on it for a full 30 seconds before I ever set the hook. That was all the proof I needed.

Lastly, colors. Our stocked trout love the bright gaudy ones. Gold, florescent orange, chartreuse, hot pink and the like. There are about a million color combos for crappie on any given day, and everything else seems pretty fond of either baitfish patterns, or black/chartreuse.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 2, 2017)

garlic oil works amazingly well too.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 2, 2017)

Jeremiahisbrown said:


> Oh yeah, another thing about trout magnets. Make sure that they lay perfectly STRAIGHT. Without that horizontal presentation, they don't work nearly as well, especially if you drift them.
> 
> Also, use scent to get more bites. Megastrike, liquid mayhem, Kick n' Bass/Kick n' Crappie, they all work. I'll probably never fish anything without those again. I had bass hit them and spit them out, then rub Megastrike on them on the next cast and then watched the same bass pick it up and swim off with it. Opened the bail and watched him chew on it for a full 30 seconds before I ever set the hook. That was all the proof I needed.
> 
> Lastly, colors. Our stocked trout love the bright gaudy ones. Gold, florescent orange, chartreuse, hot pink and the like. There are about a million color combos for crappie on any given day, and everything else seems pretty fond of either baitfish patterns, or black/chartreuse.



I'm way behind in the fishing technology, I;ll have to try some a that scent stuff next time I go crappie fishing.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 3, 2017)

I can vouch for the Kick'n Crappie. I have a bottle of it rolling around somewhere in the house and it worked well for me the first time I crappie fished Lanier.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 3, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> how big is big for the hooch?
> I have them up to about 10in in length.
> for salt water yes but..........



I use these (stock photo), not mine.  But this color and  and all white!


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

on the hooch for big browns?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Had not heard of a Trout Magnet,,,, but they sure look interesting,,,, especially for river fishing,,,, like the slip bobber also,,,, definitely gonna give them a try,,,, think I'll get the kit,,,, nice box also,,,,


----------



## Coenen (Mar 3, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> on the hooch for big browns?


Anywhere for big browns. They don't get big by being *too* picky.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> on the hooch for big browns?



Yes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Anywhere for big browns. They don't get big by being *too* picky.



Nope, I've caught them with a fish hanging out of their mouth and left we wondering how in the world he planned on eating my lure but he made room.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Anywhere for big browns. They don't get big by being *too* picky.



no they got big by being smart.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> no they got big by being smart.



And not eating little baits..


----------



## Coenen (Mar 3, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> no they got big by being smart.


Let's not give them too much credit.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And not eating little baits..



you got me lol.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And not eating little baits..


I always figured there was a point where they were big enough that they just ate whatever they darn well pleased, and other critters just had to hope they weren't on the menu that day.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Let's not give them too much credit.




oh bro. some of these fish are real smart.
another reason they got to be bigger, and I honestly hope this is the case, is the education and  participation of catch and release.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

Coenen said:


> I always figured there was a point where they were big enough that they just ate whatever they darn well pleased, and other critters just had to hope they weren't on the menu that day.



I think it gets that way with about any fish species honestly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Coenen said:


> I always figured there was a point where they were big enough that they just ate whatever they darn well pleased, and other critters just had to hope they weren't on the menu that day.



And no, you're right! In the river they are the kings and will swallow whatever triggers them. They've been know to eat baby ducks and other land animals. 

But I've never caught a toad Brown on a small lure. Then again, I hardly ever throw a small lure.. 

I was taught a long time ago that big fish eat other fish..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 3, 2017)

Cut it out! 
Y'all making me itchy and scratchy...


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Cut it out!
> Y'all making me itchy and scratchy...




like this??????

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...ow_Logo.png/revision/latest?cb=20151125043047


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 3, 2017)

More like this!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> More like this!



I love me some big trout!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm watching the vids on the crappie magnets and got a bit of a fever myself.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I'm watching the vids on the crappie magnets and got a bit of a fever myself.



I don't think anyone is getting any work done today..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

I like little ones too..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think anyone is getting any work done today..



Tomorrow ain't looking good either. 

"But honey, I need to go shopping for new crappie rigs, I can't help clean the house."


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 3, 2017)

Best I could come up with... Need more!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

I like them all sizes!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> Best I could come up with... Need more!



Quit showing off them Rapalas!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 3, 2017)

They liked this one...


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

those are nice trout right there. beautiful fish. 
a blessing to catch each one too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> those are nice trout right there. beautiful fish.
> a blessing to catch each one too.



Sorry to blow up your thread... It's a boring day at the office and now I've got Trout on the brain..


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

please continue lol. 
your here so its our thread bro. 
all good posts and learning potential for everybody involved. 
so yeah, its all our thread. keep up the cool posts and pics.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

I just noticed. I like your zip tie idea on your rod. 
I might have to steal that. great idea.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> please continue lol.
> your here so its our thread bro.
> all good posts and learning potential for everybody involved.
> so yeah, its all our thread. keep up the cool posts and pics.



And every fish was caught on a jerkbait.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

are those hooch residents?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> are those hooch residents?



Some of them but not all.. A mixture of headwaters and tailwaters. I've chased Browns all over the country and a lot of times when I'm wading I don't carry my phone. And I have a ton more pics at the house..

The ONLY place jerk baits didn't do well for me was in New Hampshire but then again, all I caught were rainbows. I'll be back up there in a few months trying again!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine are except for the five pounder (I'm 6'3" 250#), it came from Lake Jocassee South Carolina.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

This was a big Utah brown I caught on New Years day.. Wife took the bad pic..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

This was my son's 1st Hooch trout caught on a Rapala.. He's never used bait to Trout fish.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

wow I wish I could travel and fish like that. very cool.

I agree, getting kids outdoors and teaching the to respect whats been giving to us is a must. they are the future stewards of this planet and ALL things related.

good going guys.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Nice pics, Bee eSS. 
I was looking closely at this one and thought I saw it's eye moving...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> wow I wish I could travel and fish like that. very cool.
> 
> I agree, getting kids outdoors and teaching the to respect whats been giving to us is a must. they are the future stewards of this planet and ALL things related.
> 
> good going guys.



My boy has the bug and has been throwing a spinning rod for a very long time and he's only 8.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 3, 2017)

good deal. photo hound too I see lol.
look at that big cheese hes got in those pics. 

I started young too. 4yrs old actually. I still remember a lot of those trips honestly. 
to think that some kids don't have the opportunity to learn to fish kills me. no cell phones, no tablets, no computers, 
just a rod and reel and the journey. now how great that was for us when we were kids ya know. 
that magic is still there waiting on kids like we were to take advantage of the thrills. 

guys get your kids on the water. take your daughters too. 
heck just take the family. believe it or not, if ya don't get a single bite there is still fun to be had and plenty 
of memories to warm the heart. turn them kids into little bank stompers.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Mar 3, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I can vouch for the Kick'n Crappie. I have a bottle of it rolling around somewhere in the house and it worked well for me the first time I crappie fished Lanier.


It's good stuff! Grab you a bottle!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks guys,,,, just ordered me the trout magnet kit,,,, some extra bobbers, jigs, trout worms and even the trout magnet sticker for my truck,,,,


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 4, 2017)

I bought a big pk of bobbers for these from Cabelas for like $10 or less. 30 count maybe? good buy too. 
can use these in all sorts of fishing situations.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 4, 2017)

sent ya a PM browning slayer. 
don't know if you got it as my settings were wrong
to receive PM's on here lol.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 5, 2017)

For you guys that fish the Trout Magnets,,,, would a noodle rod work OK to cast them with?


----------



## kirby999 (Mar 5, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> For you guys that fish the Trout Magnets,,,, would a noodle rod work OK to cast them with?



Up until last week I would have said no to the noodle rod, but last week I bought a 5'6" Berkley Trout Dough fiberglass Rod and it has doing great tossing them . 
Also got good performance from a moderate action , 5' St Croix Triumph UL .  
I feel like Line size makes a bigger difference . Two pound test is king . Kirby


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 5, 2017)

kirby999 said:


> Up until last week I would have said no to the noodle rod, but last week I bought a 5'6" Berkley Trout Dough fiberglass Rod and it has doing great tossing them .
> Also got good performance from a moderate action , 5' St Croix Triumph UL .
> I feel like Line size makes a bigger difference . Two pound test is king . Kirby



Thanks buddy,,,, I've got a 5'6"ugly stik ul that I haven't used in ages,,,, but my buddy has a 8'noodle rod he said I could try,,,, never fished a trout magnet, but I'm gonna give it a shot,,,, do you use the bobbers? I'm gonna try a trout worm wacky under one,,,,


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 5, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks buddy,,,, I've got a 5'6"ugly stik ul that I haven't used in ages,,,, but my buddy has a 8'noodle rod he said I could try,,,, never fished a trout magnet, but I'm gonna give it a shot,,,, do you use the bobbers? I'm gonna try a trout worm wacky under one,,,,




the bobbers are the best way for presentation.
actually the whole thing is considered a fishing system.


----------



## Philhutch80 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Have not tried them...*

Though I did just get an order of zig jigs that came in. They are designed with an offset for a flutter on the fall. When I was on the White river a little over a month ago my guide Cheeko from Cotter Trout Dock had me tie one on after watching him go back to back on a brown and a rainbow that were in the 14" range. I ended up with over a dozen to hand just from jigging alone. Mostly mixed with Browns and Bows. I am planning on testing out the zig jigs at my spot tomorrow. Normally I am a poster by the same name on ngto and just got an account.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 5, 2017)

hum.....don't know that ive seen the zig jig.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 6, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> the bobbers are the best way for presentation.
> actually the whole thing is considered a fishing system.



I'm gonna give it a shot,,,, my bass rods are too stiff I'm sure,,,, all med, med heavy,,,, will get some 4pound test, couldn't find any 2lb,,,, I'll try my buddy's noodle rod,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just got the stuff today,,,, fast shipping,,,, got the rod and reel combo,,,, sweet set up,,,, some pics,,,,would really recommend,,,, Rod is extremely light and well balanced,,,,, very comfortable,,,, reel very smooth,,,, nice rod cover,,,, didn't expect that,,,, 109.00 with the trout magnet kit and the trout worms, and jigs,and bobbers,,,, really nice,,,,


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 9, 2017)

where did you order it from?


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 9, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm gonna give it a shot,,,, my bass rods are too stiff I'm sure,,,, all med, med heavy,,,, will get some 4pound test, couldn't find any 2lb,,,, I'll try my buddy's noodle rod,,,,





what is a "noodle rod" actually?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> where did you order it from?



The Trout magnet website,,,, they sent it out Monday pm,,,, got it yesterday,,,, fast,,,, really a nice set up,,,, imo,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> what is a "noodle rod" actually?



Guess I won't need it now,,,, lol lol lol,,,, anyway it's an 8ft really whippy spinning rod,,,, dont know how to explain it,,,, my buddy trout fished with it,,,, years ago,,,,


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 10, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> The Trout magnet website,,,, they sent it out Monday pm,,,, got it yesterday,,,, fast,,,, really a nice set up,,,, imo,,,,




looks very cool. i'll have to check those out.


----------

